# Touch up paint



## handicapped center (Jan 12, 2008)

Does GM or any aftermarkets offer an great matching midnight blue touch up paint? I've got a few spots that have chipped and have started to form some rust and I want to get something on their to inhibit the spread of the rust.


----------



## younggto (Nov 22, 2013)

There are some online places but of you go to a PPG (or other) paint shop they should be able mix a small bottle for you. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Dr. Colorchip.


----------



## DEX (Feb 12, 2015)

One of the Local GM dealerships in my area actually had some still in stock surprisingly. I passed on it and ordered an exact match for my PBM in both spray and bottle. This was last spring so not sure if still available but for an exact match I would start with the dealer.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

I Googled "1967 Pontiac Paint Code K" and got a few hits like this....
Gulf Turqoise Irid K (1967) Touch Up Paint for 1967 Pontiac All Models


----------



## dave1 (Feb 22, 2015)

My 06 had a quite a few rock chips on the hood from the previous owner. I stopped by the body shop here in town he told me he would take care of the hood for about $300 bucks, I decided to try Dr. Colorchip, if I didn't like the results I could always have the hood painted. I have to say I was pretty impressed it turned out good, my car is a spice red and it made a big difference.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

handicapped center said:


> Does GM or any aftermarkets offer an great matching midnight blue touch up paint? I've got a few spots that have chipped and have started to form some rust and I want to get something on their to inhibit the spread of the rust.


I bought a bottle from the dealer when I first got my car, it's Midnight Blue Metallic too, and it wasn't a perfect match so I'm gonna try Dr. Colorchip as I've heard nothing but good things about them. Our cars are 10 years old now and I think that's when they stop stocking parts for them so it might not be available anymore from a dealer. That color only came out in 2005.


----------



## gary4n (Apr 1, 2015)

Paintscratch can also match the factory paint. Ordered from them before to fix the scratch on my rig.


----------

